# Bloodstained: Ritual of the Night



## Elektrostuhl (23. Mai 2019)

*Entwickler*: ArtPlay (Koji Igarashi)
*Genre*: Action / RPG
*Release*: 25. Juni 2019
*Steam*: https://store.steampowered.com/app/692850/Bloodstained__Ritual_of_the_Night/





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A640g5gDBJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (3. Juni 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=irMPqha2YtQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

